# Got my wifes 15" crappie mount back (pic)



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I wanted to share this picture of the crappie my wife caught in may at deer creek,the biggest of about 60 we caught Ended up bringing home 15 crappie, 1 cat, and 2 wiper hybrids. Great day threw back all crappie under 10". Couldnt believe this hog when she reeled it in Got the fish mounted by robs taxidermy. I think he did an awesome job on the mount.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations. It looks good.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Realistic looking mount.


----------



## Taxidermist49 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks!! I hope Diana likes it.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful mount!!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice crappie! Where's Rob's tax. Located?


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great mount

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice mount!!


----------



## Taxidermist49 (Jul 5, 2012)

FishThis said:


> Nice crappie! Where's Rob's tax. Located?


12698 Flint Ridge Road
Heath, Ohio 43056


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice mount. I looked at the prices and couldn't figure out how much that set you back. Care to tell?

Now I just need to catch a fish that's worthy of one...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for commenting guys, my wife got a kick out of me posting her fish up on the board It was one of her best weekends fishing, she also get her first saugeye the day before we got into the crappies.

I dont have any fish mounts, got some deer, a fox, a yote, guess I need atleast a 16" if i am going to get a crappie mounted now


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

looks good...is that the actual fish, or is it a based on measurements?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey md, we paid right around 220$ for the mount. Yeah Gerb Its a reproduction, Im pretty sure for this mount he used the actual fish, and made a mold of it. So its not the actual fish skin, but it is the exact same size as my wifes fish all the way around. Sure does look and feel real.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice - Looks like they did a really good job on it. Congrats!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Tax49 I do believe your pretty much my neighbor! Just thought it was interesting that now I personally know 3 people on the site!


----------

